
The Press is Our Best Product  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/07/13/rocket-science-4-the-press-is-our-product/
======
newsio
Shows how easy it is to manipulate the press. That was true in the 1990s and
its true now. Lots of stories in Wired, NYT, WSJ etc. are prompted by vendors
PR agencies, and do not ask enough critical questions about revenue, business
models, product claims, and more.

~~~
JunkDNA
Yes, and the image of the cover of WIRED is very telling. They have especially
suffered from this over the years. For every great piece like the one Neal
Stephenson wrote on the people who deploy undersea cables
(<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html>), it seems like you
get ten like the one shown in the article.

------
mixmax
_"to be effective in communicating a story I truly had to believe in what I
was saying."_

I have a sneaking suspicion that's why some bottom-feeding sales and marketing
people are so good at what they do. They actually _believe_ they're selling a
great product.

------
edw519
"The product needs to come close to the hype"

hn may be the one place where this still goes without saying.

